# LF: Tank clean up / algae removal, a-sap! :)



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

I need someone to strip my 65 tall of algae & make it pretty again, for good! Need the job done by mid-Dec. Details below!

Comes down to this, I moved my pretty 65 gal tank to my parents place before August '10 (all new water, but the filter was kept running in a smaller tank with the fish for the move & while waiting for the 65 to stabilize), as where I live can't accommodate & I love it... Very small bioload, with a large filter & a 2+" deep gravel bed, deeper in back.

Around Christmas I noticed that there was an algae problem developing, so I cleaned out the canister filter well, pruned back some plants, and fed them less. Around Easter, the same thing, with the same fix.
Come Summer, the algae has now attacked the living plants, the floating moss is out of control, and a tough black algae has grown on the glass, very hard to remove. So, another clean of the canister, scrape as much of the tough algae I can, prune back the attacked plants.
Come Fall, I learn that the lights have been left on 24-hours a day, unless I was there at night for a visit & turned them off, or if someone remembered to shut them off. There was a 24-hour timer for the lights, but I guess somewhere along the way it was unplugged & never reset.

I need someone to come over & make the tank pretty again, as obviously what I'm doing isn't good enough.

If someone could contact me with apprx prices & when you are available, that would be great! You don't have to do this as a profession, just know fish & don't hurt mine! Once it's done, the 24-hour timer will be watched to ensure it stays on a 10-hour light cycle. 

I'd like this completed before mid-Dec if possible.

Thank you!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

There really isn't anything anyone else can do better Jen..  Clean out the algae,Clean the filter and substrate and increase the planting in the tank.. Higher plants out-compete algae for nutrients in the water. Reset your timers, and at regular visits to your folks check on the tank and do whatever maintenance is needed each time .


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> There really isn't anything anyone else can do better Jen.. Clean out the algae,Clean the filter and substrate and increase the planting in the tank.. Higher plants out-compete algae for nutrients in the water. Reset your timers, and at regular visits to your folks check on the tank and do whatever maintenance is needed each time .


or you could always take the tank away from your folks and have it at home where you can look after it... doesn't sound like they pay much attention to the tank anyway


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You may want to PM "Raf".


----------

